# Lahaska, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S (Bucks Co. SPCA)



## pamela berger

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12981502

Bucks Co SPCA Petra, 9 yrs, owner surrender, likes dogs and older kids, leash trained, playful








[/img]


----------



## pamela berger

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*








[/img]


----------



## vcroft0313

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

Very stunning!


----------



## Virginia

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

Wow!


----------



## ncgsdmom

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

She is a beauty. Looks much younger than 9 yrs to me...very little grey on her muzzle. Bump!!


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

i have never seen so many wonderful dogs needing help. this girl is just beautiful. she's lost her home and she's supposedly nine years old. can you imagine? bless your heart girl, i hope there's some help for you here.


----------



## LuvourGSDs

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

I have seen some stunning blacks on here lately & I'm in love !









So sick to see them in need, I want to save them all !!!!










She is so pretty & don't look no more then 3-4 to me ! She sure is aging well.........


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

can anyone help this girl?


----------



## sielick

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

they are not rescue friendly...i know that


----------



## sielick

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

i was also told NO SMALL DOGS...this girl is a stunner..surely one must have room for her?? they are very nice Anne i know ..but too bad not rescue friendly


----------



## sielick

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

I would prefer a home without any other pets since I am not always sure if they are standing too close to me---thisis from her bio...i just reread it...


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

she doesn't see too well...but she sure has beautiful eyes!


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

This shelter does work with rescues

btw - I did send this to a preapproved couple I am working with who are looking for a black gsd. They are wonderful...and their situation technically would be ideal for her...as she would be an only dog...and there are no kids. They do live nearby...and I'm hoping...


----------



## TESS

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

Good work!! We all hope it works out for her.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

oh mary ann, i am hoping too!


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

any news about petra today?


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

is anything happening for this sweet girl?


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

Just to clarify...i sent this to someone. There are no guarantees. I have not heard anything back from them. I will email them tomorrow. So...please...if anyone can help...please do!


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

petra still needs







!


----------



## bdanise1

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

Pretty girl, I agree she does not look 9.


----------



## Jax08

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

What is the update on this girl? Did anyone contact GSR-SP.com, which is probably the closest rescue to her?


----------



## alane

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

Yes GSR-SP was contacted and someone did eval her. She is sweet and doesn't act her age(acts younger)


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

GSR-SP did eval, will they be able to help petra?


----------



## alane

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

I don't think so.
I can help if anyone needs some.


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

Can you tell me what they thought of her eyesight?


----------



## alane

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

This is what I know.
It doesn't stop her. She acts much younger then she is "She is alert and vigorous and poor eyesight not withstanding she doesn't miss a whole lot". She met a male dog wagged her tail and licked his mouth.


----------



## larrydee33

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

Bump


----------



## alane

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

I live about 1hr 1/2 away from there. I can pull her if anyone is interested in her.
I got my Cocoa from there.


----------



## Jax08

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

Petra's owner was a retired police officer? Is Petra a retired police dog? Is there an organization for retired police dogs?

How about contacting this organization?
http://www.uspcak9.com/


----------



## Jax08

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

Sorry wrong dog for the retired trooper. I was thinking of the girl in Saratoga


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

yes, i thought there must be some confusion there. petra still needs







.


----------



## Jax08

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

What is the deal with this girl? 

could someone please tell me what O/S means? I'm new to all this lingo.


----------



## ShepherdMania

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

O/S means owner surrender


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

petra is a beautiful girl, is it her possible visual disability and maybe black dog syndrome that is preventing her from getting the help she needs???


----------



## alane

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

Her owner got sick. If I remember correctly the owner could not come home again.


----------



## daniella5574

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

BUMP.


----------



## Jax08

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

Is she still in the shelter? Is she in danger (obviously if she's in a shelter but...). If a rescue can pull her I will drive down to Bucks county (I think it's only about 3 hours) and get her to board her temporarily or to help transport her north to BDBH or Brightstar.

No black dog syndrome here. That's my favorite animal color.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

two absolutely beautiful shepherds in this shelter, petra and rocky (rocky has his own thread).


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

what is it about this girl that she is generating no interest in helping her. she is so beautiful. due to personal circumstances and a very full house, i am unable to offer anything but a donation to any rescue who can help her.


----------



## sierrasunnkennels

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

We did call about her- they said she had to go to a home without dogs, as she was unreliable with other dogs


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

well that, combined with her eye/vision issues, will certainly narrow the field of potential adopters and rescue possibilities significantly.


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

weird.... her write up says she's good with dogs


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

only a few possibilities...she's developed problems with other dogs, or someone has made a mistake, either saying she is or isn't good with other dogs. either way, she still needs help.


----------



## alane

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

Here is Petra's eval:

Petra is a medium sized pure black female with a moderately
> thick though not long haired coat. She is 9 years old and
> has poor eyesight. However, the poor eyesight does not stop
> her from acting like a much younger dog. She is alert and
> vigorous and poor eyesight not withstanding, she doesn't
> miss a whole lot. I found her to be very easy to handle in
> general, allowing her hair and tail to be tugged, ears and
> teeth to be examined without objection. She appears to have
> had minimal or no training to speak of. She will sit for
> treats, however, and get quite impatient to get to them. I
> reprimanded her a few times for jumping up and pushing
> forward to get the treats. She has a tendency to snap them,
> so they should be given in the palm of the hand. However,
> she took reprimands from me well; when I closed my hand over
> the treats and said no, she waited for me to give her
> permission--then gobbled them down quickly. After a few
> times, I was able to make her sit and click my tongue as the o.k. signal. She was friendly and responded well to petting, but she is easily
> distracted by anything going on around her--dogs being
> walked, people coming and going, people/animals getting in
or out of a car. I noted that her tail often was going, and
though alert, she was not aggressive in demeanor--just on
her toes. Introduced to a 5-y-o male GSD, she was friendly,
sniffing him on the rear and, significantly in my view,
licking him on the side of his mouth in a friendly greeting.
However, she seemed a very confident dog and had a posture
that indicated to me that she might have a rather dominant
personality with other dogs.



> 
> > 
> Staff said she is better with females than males, and in
> the attached document it was indicated that while she
> accepts petting and handling, but repeated prodding and
> grabbing will bring out an annoyed though not aggressive
> reaction. With respect to cats, we tested her with a free
> ranging shelter cat. She was interested enough to sniff,
> but not particularly pushy. However, the cat did not care


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

Thanks Cocoa's mom!


----------



## sierrasunnkennels

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

Well, we could only go on what they told us- the person we spoke to asked another, as well, who was at the shelter.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

petra still needs help.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*


----------



## marksmom3

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

bump


----------



## pamela berger

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

bump


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

beautiful petra still needs help.


----------



## larrydee33

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

bump


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

petra still needs help. please.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

petra's petfinder link is still active. there is still time to save her life. she is 9 years old and has lost her person (and apparently some of her sight). generous donation available to rescue.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

petra needs a family/person to love her. it's my understanding that she's now been spayed.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

this makes me so incredibly sad. is there no one who wants to help this sweet girl with several strikes against her? we can donate to help her. she has such a beautiful face.

please help petra.


----------



## ILGHAUS

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

I don't see anything that leads me to believe that this is a high-kill shelter. Am I wrong on that assumption? 

If so notify a Mod to move it back to Urgent.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

well i wondered about that when i heard she'd been spayed, and thought why would they spay her if they were going to euth her? in any case, she needs a family/person to love her. i'll double check on monday to make sure she's not urgent.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

still no help for petra.


----------



## alane

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

Got word Petra is getting very sad at the lb.


----------



## Jax08

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

My offer to go get her still stands.


----------



## LandosMom

Absolutely gorgeous dog in need of help .. still...











> Originally Posted By: dogsaverwww.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12981502
> 
> Bucks Co SPCA Petra, 9 yrs, owner surrender, likes dogs and older kids, leash trained, playful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/img]


----------



## alane

I can pull her and help with transport.


----------



## katieliz

so there's pull and transport and sponsorship help for her, there's just nowhere for her to go???


----------



## CampPappy

Just got an update from one of our volunteers that she is not doing well at the shelter...surprise!
However a worker has taken her home a few times and she has done really well in the home environmnt. She is still there and is a favorite of the workers!!

SHE NEEDS OUT!


----------



## Jax08

I have a friend who has to go the vets in Bucks county tommorrow. If a rescue will commit to her my friend will happily bring her back here to Bradford County, PA and I would just as happily drive her to New York if neccessary. Isn't there any foster homes that can take her?

How is she with female dogs? I have three. A happy, happy GSD, a shy young boxer and a boxer who just wants to be left alone. If she'll fit in here I would take temporarily but a rescue needs to commit to finding a home for her!


----------



## katieliz

i repeat my offer of a generous donation/sponsorship to any reputable/known rescue who can commit to petra. per board rules, please pm or e-mail to personal e-mail addy in profile for further info.

thank you, i really hope we can help this girl.


----------



## katieliz




----------



## LandosMom

Does Brightstar know about this girl?











> Originally Posted By: dogsaverwww.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12981502
> 
> Bucks Co SPCA Petra, 9 yrs, owner surrender, likes dogs and older kids, leash trained, playful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/img]


----------



## katieliz

petra has been in both the urgent and non-urgent sections for a while now. i would have to think rescues in her area (who are on this board), know about her. it may be her age and her alleged limits with respect to other animals, and her eyesight, that is keeping her from being rescued or adopted.

she has lost her person/family. she is deteriorating where she is. she needs a situation where she can live out her days being cared for. she has offers for pull, transport, and sponsorship. she needs help soon. 

bless your heart petra you pretty girl.


----------



## katieliz

please







petra.


----------



## LandosMom

the eval never said she was not good with other dogs did it? why has this beauty waited so long?











> Originally Posted By: dogsaverwww.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12981502
> 
> Bucks Co SPCA Petra, 9 yrs, owner surrender, likes dogs and older kids, leash trained, playful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/img]


----------



## katieliz

her petfinder link is still active, and clearly states no cats, no dogs, no kids...though the write up does say older kids would be okay. nowhere in the petfinder description do i see that she is okay with dogs, as the op says.

i feel so incredibly bad for these older dogs who have been someone's pet their whole lives, then their person gets sick or dies and the poor dog's life totally changes. i cannot tell you how much i hope that someone sees petra's story and finds room in their heart and home for her.

she has people here who want to help her get there, but nowhere to go.


----------



## Jax08

I would happily bring her to RI for you!!! She breaks my heart!


----------



## TESS

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

I may have an adopter. Let me check.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## LandosMom

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

This is the post that I am referring to. The petfinder link and this eval seem to disagree. Where did this eval come from? Any rescue help for this girl?

I cannot get another dog. Just trying to help this beauty.



> Originally Posted By: cocoas momHere is Petra's eval:
> 
> Petra is a medium sized pure black female with a moderately
> > thick though not long haired coat. She is 9 years old and
> > has poor eyesight. However, the poor eyesight does not stop
> > her from acting like a much younger dog. She is alert and
> > vigorous and poor eyesight not withstanding, she doesn't
> > miss a whole lot. I found her to be very easy to handle in
> > general, allowing her hair and tail to be tugged, ears and
> > teeth to be examined without objection. She appears to have
> > had minimal or no training to speak of. She will sit for
> > treats, however, and get quite impatient to get to them. I
> > reprimanded her a few times for jumping up and pushing
> > forward to get the treats. She has a tendency to snap them,
> > so they should be given in the palm of the hand. However,
> > she took reprimands from me well; when I closed my hand over
> > the treats and said no, she waited for me to give her
> > permission--then gobbled them down quickly. After a few
> > times, I was able to make her sit and click my tongue as the o.k. signal. She was friendly and responded well to petting, but she is easily
> > distracted by anything going on around her--dogs being
> > walked, people coming and going, people/animals getting in
> or out of a car. I noted that her tail often was going, and
> though alert, she was not aggressive in demeanor--just on
> her toes. Introduced to a 5-y-o male GSD, she was friendly,
> sniffing him on the rear and, significantly in my view,
> licking him on the side of his mouth in a friendly greeting.
> However, she seemed a very confident dog and had a posture
> that indicated to me that she might have a rather dominant
> personality with other dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> >
> > >
> > Staff said she is better with females than males, and in
> > the attached document it was indicated that while she
> > accepts petting and handling, but repeated prodding and
> > grabbing will bring out an annoyed though not aggressive
> > reaction. With respect to cats, we tested her with a free
> > ranging shelter cat. She was interested enough to sniff,
> > but not particularly pushy. However, the cat did not care


----------



## Jax08

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

it was worth a shot.


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

That eval was done independently of the shelter...by a very experienced temp tested from a reputable rescue.


----------



## LandosMom

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

given this info from a very experienced temp tester from a reputable rescue - are any rescues willing to step up for this girl who is showing stress? we all know GSDs do not do well in a kennel environment...










> Originally Posted By: myamomThat eval was done independently of the shelter...by a very experienced temp tested from a reputable rescue.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

e-mail circulating which says petra's petfinder link is no longer active, I DO NOT FIND THAT TO BE TRUE. i had NO DIFFICULTY pulling up her link from the original post on this thread.

does anyone have any updated news on petra?


----------



## Jax08

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

She is still listed. Whoever is circulating that needs to be corrected. I'll call tomorrow morning to find out if there has been any interest in her and more current eval since the workers have been taking her home with them.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

i called but they'd just closed, according to the hours listed on their voicemail. they are open tomorrow (saturday) 10-4. if you can call, that would be great, besides finding out helpful info, it would also let them know that there are people currently working to help her.


----------



## Jax08

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

Petra is being fostered for the weekend at a staff member. She'll be back on Monday. She isn't doing well at the shelter.

She does NOT like other dogs. I'm new to all this so didn't think to ask exactly what her reaction was to other dogs until I was off the phone.

This shelter only euthanizes animals if they are sick or unadoptable so at the moment Petra is not in danger but.....

Petra still needs help!!


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

and deteriorating in the shelter can quickly make a dog "unadoptable" by shelter standards...so this baby needs out!!


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

i have cross-posted petra in hopes that if we keep her info active it will come to the attention of just the right person at just the right time. i believe it is impossible to tell how she would be with other dogs in a predictable home environment. for now the assumption would have to be no other dogs. that, along with her disability, certainly limits her options. have to keep trying...bless your heart petra.

petra's name is what first brought me to her thread. when i was a young girl there was a very famous shepherd, a cornerstone of the breed, grand victor, troll v. richterbach. some friends of my family had his sister, petra v. richterbach, who was in whelp. i remember she was HUGE, and she had 17 puppies. it was pretty amazing, and some kind of record at the time, i think.

if the shelter people are taking petra home, she must be a good girl. i know there is a person somewhere that is exactly the right kind of person for her.


----------



## TESS

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

Agreed that if she has kennel deterioration then she will not be able to be adopted. I have plenty of applicants who want an only dog and, if this weekend goes well on adoptions, may have a place to let her chill to see what her real reactions are. I will contact themn again on Monday.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## alane

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

The lb has ask for my rescue to send people to spend time with her. We don't have anyone that close. I have asked my sisters friend who lives up that way to go see Petra. I have some coming to look at my foster tomorrow that lives up there and I am going to ask them too.


----------



## Jax08

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

Oh good! At least they are trying to get her help too!! I emailed LCR near them to see if they can help. Don't expect to hear back from them before tomorrow.


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

Emailed to see if SASRA has any volunteers in the area......


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

thank you to everyone for trying to help petra. pull, transport and donation/sponsorship offer to any known, reputable rescue who can offer her room at the inn.


----------



## alane

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

I am going to do a HC for one of my fosters tomorrow. These people live 5 mins from the lb where Petra is. I am going to stop and see her. If anyone wants me to look, test, or do anything special please let me know. Sorry this is short notice. These people just met my foster today.


----------



## alane

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

I am going to do a HC for one of my fosters tomorrow. These people live 5 mins from the lb where Petra is. I am going to stop and see her. If anyone wants me to look, test, or do anything special please let me know. Sorry this is short notice. These people just met my foster today.


----------



## TESS

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

Is your foster able to take Petra or is it a thought about someone else might want to know more about Petra so they take her? Sorry I am confused - long day.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## katieliz

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

sounds like cocoasmom will just be stopping by to see petra, her foster situation is independent of that, and a different situation entirely, i believe. we are working hard to find a solution for petra and have several irons in the fire.


----------



## alane

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

Thankyou Katieliz. I am just going up there for my foster dog that I have at my house. These people live near the lb that are adopting my foster. I will stop to see Petra and give her some one one one attentions. My offer is to get anything answered that people may want answers to.


----------



## Jax08

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

Cocoas mom: Could you please find out exactly what her reaction to other dogs is? the only reason I haven't gone and gotten her to get her out of there is I have 3 dogs already.

Happy Tails, a local no-kill organization in my area, is going to cross post her petfinder link and is going to send out notifications to see if any of their fosters can help.


----------



## alane

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

YES.


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

Who is the contact at this shelter that has asked for visitors for Petra?


----------



## Diane

Hey everyone:
My name is Diane from the Bucks County SPCA. I just found out about your forum and wanted to clarify some of Petra's Information. She orginially came into our shelter as a O/S. In her original home she lived as a completely outside dog and had no house experience. She can been coming home with me every night and hangs out on our front office during the day when I'm here at the shelter and she has been spending her weekends at my house as well for the past two weeks. Most of the information about her being good with other dogs and not being good with other dogs can be summed up by saying that she hasn't really had any experience around other dogs. We introduced her to two dogs, M GSD, 8yrs that was signed in with her and a F Lab. She interacted with both dogs in a clueless fashion. This week end she went for a walk with a smaller F, Lab/Spaniel x 35-40lbs. The introduction took about half and hour and we were able to go for a 45 minute walk together. Petra when first meeting other animals cats and dogs, wants to smell them all over and give each one a complete exam. This past week her behavior around my cats has abated from new curiosity and constantly trying to smell them to , "oh, its a cat, moving on". Her skills now include riding well in the car, she jumps in, "Leave it" command for use with leaving other cats and dogs alone, "Watch me" command for checking in with people, "Touch", "Find it", "Sit", "Down" and we are working on "Kennel up" go into the crate command. She is housetrained when crated and given lots of opportunities to go potty outside. She likes to chew and will unstuff a kong only when hungry enough. Our vet diagnosed her as having poor eyesight cause she will occasionally bump into things. I tend to diasagree after spending significant time with her she has been able to avoid all obstacles on a trail walk, see a plastic bag blowing across a field 50 ft away and find my very silent 4 lbs siamese in a room when she isn't moving. The best way I can discribe Petra is sometimes very oblivious. She is now spayed and microchipped. We are working to find her a permanent home first but would consider transferring her to an approved rescue. I canbe reached at the shelter by ohone or e-mail, Mon-Friday at (215) 794-7425


----------



## Jax08

Oh YAY!! thank you so much!!! I will pass this on to Happy tails to cross post!!


----------



## TESS

When I spoke with this lady Diane at Bucks County this morning she sounded very caring and interested in helping with Petra. I do not think Petra can be in this circumstance forever but she is obviously caring and trying to help her. I told her about the board so hence our new post with lots of info - which saves me from alot of typing and all of you from alot of typos.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## Jax08

Happy Tails is cross posting and has sent me an email letting me know they sent the update out to many people, including some in the Philly area.


----------



## TESS

GREAT!!!!
I do have a foster if necessary.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## alane

MaryAnn I don't know who asked. 
I did meet Petra today and will post a write up and picture later(or I'll sent the pics to MaryAnn)LOL.
I will tell you for now I was so totally pleasently surprised with Petro. She is a sweety!


----------



## alane

I went to meet Petra today. She was not what I expected. She was very sweet. She acted MUCH younger then she is. If I didn't look at her teeth I would have thought she was around 2 to 3. She has energy and runs and plays. She was very happy to be with me and leaned into me so I could rub her. Her fur is very soft! I checked her all over with no issue. I spent a long time talking to Diane about her. I feel like she got a bad rap for no reason. My take is she lived with dogs outside but they all were seperated. So she doesn't have alot of dog to dog exp. She needs proper introduction to other dogs. I happened to have my foster in the car and said let's introduce them. I know my dog would not react. When Petra saw Coby she pulled to meet him Diane wouldn't let her meet him till she stopped pulling. When they finally met Petra kept smelling Coby everywhere. We seperated them again and then brought them back together. Petra smelled him all over again and then kept licking Coby face mostly his mouth. I do need to point out Coby is a male. I can't tell you if that matters or not. All I know is I thought Petra did GREAT!!!! Diane takes her home with her cats. So she is going ok with cats my dog is sweet and friendly. I think she is a sweetheart and very adoptable. I also saw no problems with her vision. Her eyes aren't even cloudy. If someone is going to adopt or foster her they need to be on top of her. I have to tell you I am always on top of everything when I get a new dog in the house. I'm sure most of us are. I have pictures of Coby and Petro meeting. A picture is worth a thousand words. I have to download them in my upstairs computer which I haven't been able to get on.


----------



## katieliz

cocoasmom, thank you so much for going. i'm sure this more complete evaluation will help petra alot. it's daunting when they have so many "no's". this will give her a much better chance i think. but she still needs a solid plan.


----------



## Myamom




----------



## alane

In the second picture Preta is licking Coby's face. 
If anyone has any questions, let me know.
Thanks Mary Ann!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katieliz

what's happening for miss petra-girl? any good news???


----------



## katieliz

any news about what's happening for petra?


----------



## TESS

She may be going to my foster.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## katieliz

terry do you have this girl covered and should other people stop working on her. you say "may be going...".


----------



## larrydee33

Bump


----------



## TESS

She was being evaled by a potential adopter and that fell through. I just had an email from Bucks and they said I can pick her up tomorrow - if you have a better plan of any adoption or whatever or a foster who really wants her too let me know.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## katieliz

michelle???


----------



## Jax08

Sorry katieliz...been out all day. will tell you all about it in a PM tomorrow. 

Happy Tails was working on her and I'll send them the updated eval and pics tomorrow morning. Maybe we can find a permanent place instead of just a temp one for her. 

Does anyone know her mental status right now? I thought the HS had called a local rescue in for her already?


----------



## TESS

Just let me know and I will not pick her up and will defer to you. 
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## Jax08

Emailed another contact looking for a permanent home. Will hear from them tomorrow.

What happened to the rescue that was going to send ppl in for her? If she's ok at the lb for now wouldnt' a foster home be put to better use?
Sorry...I'm new at all this so just a question...not a toe stomper.


----------



## TESS

NO problem. I do not know that she has that much time at the SPCA. I asked that and the response I received was not firm that she was not going to be put down. SO I thought we should do something. After all we have 6 pages on this girl and she is still in an institution
If there is a permanent solution I would love that. I know I take my share of southern dogs and thought a local is my duty.
All would rather this girl have her own home. I am open to someone's solution.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## katieliz

hi guys, i've already pm'd you but thought i'd reiterate here...have to be off the board after this post until probably late tomorrow night, need to take care of some urgent health issues for my boy cash. the very most important thing (besides actually scooping this girl up), is that someone communicates with the shelter to make absolutely sure they know people are working on solid plans for petra...can somebody make sure this dear girl does not fall thru the cracks. thanks all, please think some good thoughts for the cashman who's having surgery tomorrow.


----------



## TESS

I will call Diane. I can ask about the idea of whether waiting for a permanent home where she is as opposed to going to a foster is the best for Petra in her mine. She seems pretty knowledgeable. Maybe I can take Petra for the weekend as we have a number of adopters coming in this weekend - they have been approved already. Could be a solution. If someone sees a permanent home for her soon please pm me.
Tess in Philadelphia.


----------



## TESS

*Re: Bucks Co, PA - Petra SF Blk O/S*

If no one else has a plan then I should get her for my foster. I have been told Diane cannot continue the way this is. The dog needs fostering and Diane has cats so it is just too difficult.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## Diane

Thank you everyone for your concern and help with Petra. I'm happy to announce that she is on her way to a foster home. After careful consideration, we felt that a foster home would offer Petra a chance to continue to learn about being a pet and living in a home with dogs, which will be a new experience for her. She learned alot in her two short weeks at my house and now knows about 10 commands.
Thanks Again


----------



## katieliz

hi terry, how is petra? did you get to meet her? i have no idea why i got so attached to this girl from her picture. thanks!


----------



## TESS

I spent yesterday afternoon with her in the car and walking trails. She is a very pretty girl. She is well behaved and walks well on a leash. She takes direction pretty well although she is oddly pushy sometimes. She will stop if you tell her to do so. It is also hard to believe she is 9.
She is with her foster and her 10 month old gsd housemate. She was leash walked with him too and she was a little pushy, he corrected her and she was not aggressive in any respect. She is good with cats now too.
I have two applications on her already and hopefully she will be able to function in a good and loving home soon.
She slept in the car the whole way home on the futon mattress that I keep in the back of the SUV for the dogs. I stopped for gas, and the only time she came up front was then. She climbed up and gave me the biggest kisses. So I guess she knows she will soon be going to a good home.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## Jax08

Thank you Tess. Please keep us updated on her until she finds a good home!


----------



## TESS

As of today Petra has an adoptive family. Wonderful people and two girls that will love her. She will probably go to her home at the end of the week.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## Jax08

Thank you for letting us know Tess!!


----------



## alane

This family was interested in my foster. 
Barb is a lovely woman


----------



## TESS

So is the whole family - sweet people and good kids. I am thrilled.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------

